# Wtf!!!



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Have 3 10000 series univ. monitors installed. The plaster gaurf is perfect at finished wall. 

Trying to put leland 14 ser trim on and the bonnet doesent go all the way through the beauty ring. . Ive installed 1000 s of these. All 3 are the same. What the deal. I purchased ri from morisson . I purchased trim from lowes, but it should not matter. Ive never used lowes trim before but was in a pinch. Help me


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you have the insert in the bonnet?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If so, remove it.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

justin said:


> Have 3 10000 series univ. monitors installed. The plaster gaurf is perfect at finished wall.
> 
> Trying to put leland 14 ser trim on and the bonnet doesent go all the way through the beauty ring. . Ive installed 1000 s of these. All 3 are the same. What the deal. I purchased ri from morisson . *I purchased trim from lowes, but it should not matter. Ive never used lowes trim before but was in a pinch. Help me*


I'll bet you never will again. :no:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> If so, remove it.


Yes, its required . If take out you see front if cartridge.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Are the threads mucked up? Some times the lowes crap is returned foobar and those jokers put it back on shelf.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Are the threads mucked up? Some times the lowes crap is returned foobar and those jokers put it back on shelf.


Threads? Wtf


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Are the threads mucked up? Some times the lowes crap is returned foobar and those jokers put it back on shelf.


 






How do YOU know?......:whistling2:.......:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justin said:


> Yes, its required . If take out you see front if cartridge.


Depending on the handle choice you are correct. I was just suggesting removing so you could cheat it a little closer. The O ring should keep it stationary.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Uh... :blinksweat) ...customer supplied part! Yeah! That's it, that's the stuff.:blink:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Depending on the handle choice you are correct. I was just suggesting removing so you could cheat it a little closer. The O ring should keep it stationary.


Yea. I tried. It is roughed in perfect. Let me run next door and send a pic ... Hold on. Craziest sheet ive ever seen. Like the bonnets are shallow.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

14 or 17 series? The older 17's were a lot shorter.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> 14 or 17 series? The older 17's were a lot shorter.


Its 14 series trim and 10000 univ rough. Not 4 months old yet


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justin said:


> Its 14 series trim and 10000 univ rough. Not 4 months old yet


Very odd. We put in 10+ of these a week.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

justin said:


> Threads? Wtf


Hmmm I must be picturing the wrong valve, carry on.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Trim is sometimes a knock-off make. Some companies manufacture a trim kit that they claim will fit a specific tub valve. But they don't always get it right.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

He said it was Leland trim so I think it must be genuine Delta. 

It is possible that the plastic tile guide is positioned wrong. Not likely, but possible. Delta has cheapened that part of their system over the years. It fits a little weird.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

All three are identical.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

justin said:


> Its 14 series trim and 10000 univ rough. Not 4 months old yet


morrissons doesn't carry the trim you need or Ferguson's . 50 dollars and you could get either one of them open if you had too.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Everything install related seems all but impossible when it is on multiple valves at the same time, however....


Is it possible that the escutcheon screw tabs were flattened out a little throwing off the position of the plastic shroud?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

The trim gaurd can be tossed if still on, trying to catch up on the problem.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I hate Morrison, the don't ever have what you need.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Also,

That flange when reversed also serves to support the valve behind a fiberglass unit. I believe that changes the depth as well.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Everything install related seems all but impossible when it is on multiple valves at the same time, however....
> 
> Is it possible that the escutcheon screw tabs were flattened out a little throwing off the position of the plastic shroud?


Man, its frickin stupid. I could understand if i was off 1" but im literally 1/8 from perfect. Ive installed motels full of these and ive never had the problem. One thing i did diggerent on this was that the trim came from lowes. Shouldnt matter, but.......


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Install . I actually had a pic. Like i say , i installed over 1000 of these in 2009. Crazy


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justin said:


> Man, its frickin stupid. I could understand if i was off 1" but im literally 1/8 from perfect. Ive installed motels full of these and ive never had the problem. One thing i did diggerent on this was that the trim came from lowes. Shouldnt matter, but.......


Yeah, something is screwy. Those 10000 valves have a pretty wide range for the trim.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Yeah, something is screwy. Those 10000 valves have a pretty wide range for the trim.


Gonna get trim from morrison tomorrow. If it works then im gonna just shake my head. I know it os gonna work . I mean, crap look at the pic. How could it not. And its on all three baths.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I hate Morrison, the don't ever have what you need.


Sounds like Standard plumbing supply they Suck!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Scap it and move on, if a trim set from Morrisons works you'll know the problem. I've never ran into this and I'd like a buck for the ton's I've intalled. 
The only time I had troubles was when I bought 3 17oo's from HD and I ended up short the temp adj, ring on one and had to treak all three to get them right.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It could be they have old trim. I ran into this exact problem on a Briezo a couple of years ago. They valve was obsolete and I didn't find out until the tile was installed. Ended up putting two bonnets. It actually turned quite well. 

To this day I don't rough a valve without the trim in hand.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Isn't the mud guard flippable for thick or thin finished wall depths?

IIRC, there are two sets of posts of varying depth you can screw the mud guard into.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

justin said:


> View attachment 20493
> 
> 
> Install . I actually had a pic. Like i say , i installed over 1000 of these in 2009. Crazy


Just from eyeballing it, the depth of your blocking looks legit.

Did the Tilesetter have to come in and furr the wet wall out in order to square up and plumb the framing? I've been running into that a lot lately.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

If I am reading right you cannot get the trim piece for the bonnet through the escutcheon, right? 

I always put the bonnet trim on first, is it possible the tile guys may have some hardy board too close to the valve body or thin set?

Also, the hell with the copper straps on Pex, thought that was a big no..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Moentrol,Moentrol,Moentrol,Moentrol,Moentrol..


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

justin said:


> Install . I actually had a pic. Like i say , i installed over 1000 of these in 2009. Crazy


I wouldn't use metal strapping on pex. You know pex expands and contracts, that would eventually wear a hole in the pipe.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I wouldn't use metal strapping on pex. You know pex expands and contracts, that would eventually wear a hole in the pipe.


And don't strap it too tightly either.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> And don't strap it too tightly either.


Ya still in shock from seeing that . What are thinking ? Oh well it's your insurance if something does wear . Also my favorite thing about the delta valves is the fact that there's 2 extra screw hole on the rough in just for mounting . Hope u got her figured out though . Although on a positive note I like the fact that u have your spout blocked & strapped .


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> I wouldn't use metal strapping on pex. You know pex expands and contracts, that would eventually wear a hole in the pipe.


I wonder just how long that would take?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

coast to coast said:


> Ya still in shock from seeing that . What are thinking ? Oh well it's your insurance if something does wear . Also my favorite thing about the delta valves is the fact that there's 2 extra screw hole on the rough in just for mounting . Hope u got her figured out though . Although on a positive note I like the fact that u have your spout blocked & strapped .


Its also my house too.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I wonder just how long that would take?


It would take along time on an interior wall.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Found the solve. Delta makes a 13/14 series long trim sleeve. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

justin said:


> Its also my house too.


Is it resolved?

I hate to see things go points up in the last leg of the job over a 1/4 - 1/2" of reveal on trim-out.

I'm tired of buying extension kits when I know damned well I nailed it within tolerances on the rough-in.

It shouldn't be up to us to correct shoddy framing or make allowances for un-cured framing members.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Is it resolved?
> 
> I hate to see things go points up in the last leg of the job over a 1/4 - 1/2" of reveal on trim-out.
> 
> ...


I feel ya. Crazy though that it was off that far and my rough was only 1/8 off. Never seen it nefore. That one pic doesent lie , ya know. I got tr
Sleeve that makes it perfect. Never know the difference.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

justin said:


> I feel ya. Crazy though that it was off that far and my rough was only 1/8 off. Never seen it nefore. That one pic doesent lie , ya know. I got tr
> Sleeve that makes it perfect. Never know the difference.


I've been there. A lot more often recently than I care to admit.

I'm just glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I trimmed out a 1700 today and the screws only had 1/2" to screw in. I know for a fact the rough was installed correctly. Someone done some furring after the fact and almost screwed up.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Epox said:


> I trimmed out a 1700 today and the screws only had 1/2" to screw in. I know for a fact the rough was installed correctly. Someone done some furring after the fact and almost screwed up.


We set a Zuma tub back in June and then walked away to let the other subs catch up with us.

I went back last week to rough in the Cifial tub/shower valve last week and the tub had kicked out over a 1/2" as the framing dried out. I know the framing kicked out because I drew a pencil line around the apron of the tub on the slab after I squared it up. My back line was still visible, but the front line, the one that counts, had disappeared under the tub. And none of the pencil lines I marked on the tub when I installed the waste & overflow still lined up.


----------

